#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Эсперанто

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Давайте поговорим о языке Эсперанто.
Есть ли уже Буддийские тексты на этом языке?
И как вы считаете, стоит ли их переводить на этот язык?
Может было бы лучше общаться с учителями на этом язык (при условии конечно знании его). Например мне, как очень плохо знающему английский, было бы намного проще изучить эсперанто. Но конечно английский сейчас считается самым общим, поэтому прийдётся наверное его учить сильнее.

----------


## Аминадав

> Есть ли уже Буддийские тексты на этом языке?


Я, кажется, как-то видел в инетрнет переводы сутт на эсперанто. Но, думаю, буддийских текстов на этом языке меньше, чем на русском.




> Может было бы лучше общаться с учителями на этом язык (при условии конечно знании его).


Сомневаюсь, что кто-то из учителей его знает или что кого-то удастся убедить его изучить.

----------

Tiop (05.02.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2009), Вова Л. (05.02.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Я, кажется, как-то видел в инетрнет переводы сутт на эсперанто. Но, думаю, буддийских текстов на этом языке меньше, чем на русском.


меньше конечно. но если развивать было бы удобно для многих я думаю... хотя незнаю.




> Сомневаюсь, что кто-то из учителей его знает или что кого-то удастся убедить его изучить.


согласен, опять же из-за большей распространённости английского.

кстати, кое-что нашёл в эсперанто разделе википедии (скудные статьи):
Буддизм: http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budhismo
Махаяна: http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahajano
Тхеравада: http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theravado
Трипитака: http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripitako
Авалокитешвара: http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalokite%C5%9Dvara
Майтрея: http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majtrejo

----------


## Yeshe

> Есть ли уже Буддийские тексты на этом языке?
> И как вы считаете, стоит ли их переводить на этот язык?


нет не стОит. Это мертворожденный язык, он не приживется. Всегда будет первенствовать какой-либо язык, на котором говорит много людей и который по каким-то причинам будут изучать другие люди. Жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы делать ненужные действия, и эсперанто это не более чем баловство, развлечение. Раньше эсперанто продвигался в основном как конкурентный язык для английского, но с появлением интернета как-то сам собой образовался приоритет английского: основная информация - бизнес, наука, культура - проходит на английском, это теперь основной и главный международный. Необходимость в эсперанто просто отпала.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (04.03.2010), Александр С (20.02.2009), Вантус (09.02.2009), Вова Л. (07.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (04.03.2010)

----------


## Kunkhyab

Не думаю, что распространение Дхармы можно отнести к ненужным действиям. Есть люди, которые _не любят_ английский язык, есть люди, которые любят Эсперанто и текст на этом языке им читать _приятно_. В конце концов, есть люди, для которых это родной(!) язык.

Интересно также, что весьма развито знание Эсперанто в Китае - следовательно, китайские эсперантисты могли бы активно поучаствовать в непосредственном переводе текстов с китайского, минуя систему мышления англоязычных.

Приоритет английского образовался "сам собой" в том же смысле, как и приоритеты доллара, демократии и протестантизма, и сулит того же рода прелести. Собственно, д-р Заменгоф это отлично видел. Искусственность Эсперанто не более искусственна, чем, скажем, искусственность евро в финансовой сфере.

Вобщем, переводить нужно!

----------


## Yeshe

> Не думаю, что распространение Дхармы можно отнести к ненужным действиям.


 не передергивайте. Никто не говорил об этом. 




> В конце концов, есть люди, для которых это родной(!) язык.


 кто и где?!  :EEK!:  




> Интересно также, что весьма развито знание Эсперанто в Китае - следовательно, китайские эсперантисты могли бы активно поучаствовать в непосредственном переводе текстов с китайского, минуя систему мышления англоязычных.


 почему же не по испански? значительная часть мира говорит  на испанском, и уверена, что много литературы уже переведено. А еще лучше - учите китайский (почему бы нет?)  




> Приоритет английского образовался "сам собой" в том же смысле, как и приоритеты доллара, демократии и протестантизма, и сулит того же рода прелести.


 И при этом на английский уже сделано по несколько переводов самых важных книг буддизма - и это позволяет лучше понять истинный смысл, если вы не владеете древним китайским или санскритом. Эсперанто - язык убогий просто потому, что он усредняет смыслы, обедняет то, что и так уже обеднено историей. Исторический китайский несет например в себе огромное количество оттенков, недоступное европейскому читателю. Любой из известных европейских языков намного беднее, но все же исторически он несет в себе достаточно смысловой нагрузки и слов, чтобы попытаться передать разные оттенки философии, религии, чувственной сферы, тонких понятий и пр. Эсперанто никто никогда не развивал и не разовьет до такой степени - чтобы передать какое-то понятие на этом языке, нужно сначала *придумать* слово и *вставить* в этот язык, запомнить его. Какой смысл? Жизнь и так коротка. Тогда действительно лучше учить пали или китайский.

----------

Александр С (20.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.02.2009), Иилья (30.09.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (04.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Предлагаю всем русским буддистам собраться в команду и начать перевод Трипитаки на Эсперанто -)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> кто и где?!


есть такие "феномены" в смешанных семьях когда родители общаются на Эсперанто.




> почему же не по испански? значительная часть мира говорит  на испанском, и уверена, что много литературы уже переведено. А еще лучше - учите китайский (почему бы нет?)


потому что он развивался не стихийно, а так сказать по плану, соответственно проще, и письменный язык соответствует разговорному.




> И при этом на английский уже сделано по несколько переводов самых важных книг буддизма - и это позволяет лучше понять истинный смысл, если вы не владеете древним китайским или санскритом.


согласен, но их тоже когда-то перевели, можно позаботиться о будущих поколениях и тоже перевести  :Smilie: 




> Эсперанто никто никогда не развивал и не разовьет до такой степени - чтобы передать какое-то понятие на этом языке, нужно сначала *придумать* слово и *вставить* в этот язык, запомнить его. Какой смысл? Жизнь и так коротка. Тогда действительно лучше учить пали или китайский.


развивали и развивается сейчас. но в нынешних условиях согласен, нужно ещё дополнительно учить и другие языки.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Предлагаю всем русским буддистам собраться в команду и начать перевод Трипитаки на Эсперанто -)


в качестве помощи живым существам неплохо  :Smilie:  но времени действительно мало...

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже на естественные языки существует проблема перевода терминов.
Ведь мы говорим не о бытовых вопросах, а о сакральных, о том, что, как, и почему происходит в психике человека. Потребуется множество терминов, которые необходимо будет объяснять, ограничивать от произвольного применения.

Проблема не в языке, на который предстоит переводить, а в традициях использования определенных понятий и их применимости для перевода.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Не думаю, что распространение Дхармы можно отнести к ненужным действиям. Есть люди, которые _не любят_ английский язык, есть люди, которые любят Эсперанто и текст на этом языке им читать _приятно_. В конце концов, есть люди, для которых это родной(!) язык.
> 
> Интересно также, что весьма развито знание Эсперанто в Китае - следовательно, китайские эсперантисты могли бы активно поучаствовать в непосредственном переводе текстов с китайского, минуя систему мышления англоязычных.
> 
> Приоритет английского образовался "сам собой" в том же смысле, как и приоритеты доллара, демократии и протестантизма, и сулит того же рода прелести. Собственно, д-р Заменгоф это отлично видел. Искусственность Эсперанто не более искусственна, чем, скажем, искусственность евро в финансовой сфере.
> 
> Вобщем, переводить нужно!


Язык должен быть живым, не имеет смысла переводить на "искусственный" язык. Переловить Дхарму чрезвычайно сложно, адекватный перевод делают практик высокой реализации - Будды, Бодхисттвы, Архаты.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.02.2009)

----------


## Kunkhyab

Некоторые лингвисты считают первым икусственным языком тибетский, в той форме, в какой он сложился в результате работы переводчиков с санскрита. Есть неточность в противопоставлении "живой" - "искусственный" в классификации языков. Эсперанто, к примеру, и живой и искусственный, латинский - мёртвый и естественный. Живой - значит есть люди, которые активно используют его в общении. 

Согласен, перевод текстов Дхармы невероятно сложен - на любой язык. Эсперанто здесь не лучше и не хуже. Но раз существуют люди, активно использующие некий язык, хорошо бы, чтобы они могли встретить такие тексты, которые помогли бы им встретиться с Учением, ну, хоть что-то узнать о нём, чтобы можно было продолжать уже на других языках. Христиане, вот, не поленились перевести на Эсперанто всю свою библию. Хорошо бы иметь на Эсперанто хотя бы несколько базовых сутр.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.02.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кстати да, есть люди которые знают эсперанто но не знают английский. Если такой язык имеет место быть, то почему бы и не быть дхарме на этом языке, хотя бы в начальном виде.
Термины на нём я не думаю что будут сильно отличаться от английских, поэтому перевод терминов с изначальных языков будет не сложнее чем на английский.

Может можно создать в лингвистическом форуме отдельную ветку по эсперанто?

----------


## Вова Л.

Давайте лучше переведем палийский канона на идо. Говорят, он еще проще эсперанто. Владеют им, правда, пару сотен человек в мире, но если развить... )))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Давайте лучше переведем палийский канона на идо. Говорят, он еще проще эсперанто. Владеют им, правда, пару сотен человек в мире, но если развить... )))


Помощь даже одному человеку не пропадает зря.

----------

Kunkhyab (11.02.2009)

----------


## Kunkhyab

Просто несколько ссылок
http://esperanto.us/Budhanaj/KoroSutro.html
http://esperanto.us/budhana.html
http://www.ebudhano.cn/espero/index....hismoEsperanto

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Помощь даже одному человеку не пропадает зря.


замечательно. Так давайте переводить на испанский или португальский, потому что усилия, потраченные на один перевод, принесут пользу гораздо бОльшему количеству людей, чем те же усилия, потраченные на перевод того же текста на эсперанто.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> замечательно. Так давайте переводить на испанский или португальский, потому что усилия, потраченные на один перевод, принесут пользу гораздо бОльшему количеству людей, чем те же усилия, потраченные на перевод того же текста на эсперанто.


никто  ещё не собирался ничего переводить  :Smilie:  речь идёт общении в случае необходимости, выкладывании ссылок и т.п. Например ссылок здесь уже больше чем в ветке "Корейский", где вобще нет ни одной темы.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Просто несколько ссылок
> http://esperanto.us/Budhanaj/KoroSutro.html
> http://esperanto.us/budhana.html
> http://www.ebudhano.cn/espero/index....hismoEsperanto


Kunkhyab, спасибо! действительно хорошие статьи на эсперанто, вот и хотелось бы в таком духе продолжать, а ещё лучше в отдельной ветке форума.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Сегодня в Москве начала работу отчётно-выборная конференция Российского союза эсперантистов (РоСЭ). В её работе принимают участие более 20 членов этой общественной организации.
> 
> Впервые в истории РоСЭ участвовать в конференции можно заочно — через сайт союза. За ходом обсуждений можно следить в специальном канале через систему Skype.


http://www.e-novosti.info/blog/16.05.2009

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Президент Бразилии Луис Инасиу Лула да Силва выразил через своего представителя восхищение усилиями эсперантистов всего мира по распространению эсперанто, «языка, созданного … как вклад во взаимопонимание между людьми». В письме выражается уверенность, что Всемирная ассоциация эсперанто и впредь будет выступать в ООН за расширение роли эсперанто как международного языка. Президент, однако, не пообещал помочь чем-нибудь конкретно.
> 
> Ранее в июне президент Всемирной ассоциации эсперанто Пробаль Дашгупта (Индия) направил письма главам четвёрки стран БРИК (Бразилия, Россия, Индия, Китай), приуроченное к их встрече в Екатеринбурге. В письме он предложил идею рассматривать языки так же, как валюты. «Международное использование английского языка на пользу только нескольким привилегированным странам, — пишет Дашгупта, — другим же достаются дополнительные риски и расходы. Привели ли такие привилегии, языковые и валютные, к лучшему миропорядку? Эффективны ли расходы? Конечно, нет». Учитывая прогнозируемое увеличение экономического влияния стран БРИК, Дашгупта предлагает для новой языковой системы язык эсперанто — как «эффективное, рациональное и менее затратное решение».
> 
> Четыре письма были отправлены в бумажном виде на официальные адреса глав государств. К началу сентября только из Бразилии пришёл ответ.
> 
> В среде эсперантистов не утихают споры: можно ли истолковать письмо Лулы да Силва как слова поддержки или это всего лишь вежливая «отписка»? и не превысил ли Пробаль Дашгупта своих полномочий как руководитель политически нейтральной организации, обращаясь к главам государств, противопоставленных традиционному «Западу».


http://www.e-novosti.info/blog/03.09.2009

----------


## Юй Кан

Александр Владленович, ну нелепо же замышлять перевод текстов, созданных/записанных на языке, которого напрочь не знаешь, на язык, которым даже толком не владеешь. %) Такого накосячишь!.. Несколько жизней эту свою "помощь" расхлёбывать будешь. : )

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр Владленович, ну нелепо же замышлять перевод текстов, созданных/записанных на языке, которого напрочь не знаешь, на язык, которым даже толком не владеешь. %) Такого накосячишь!.. Несколько жизней эту свою "помощь" расхлёбывать будешь. : )


Согласен  :Smilie:  Но кто-то же их знает.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласен  Но кто-то же их знает.


Тогда непонятно: Вы здесь ищете таковых и собираетесь побудить их заняться этим делом, совершенно, полагаю, не представляя, насколько оно (прямой перевод сутр на другой язык) мало того, что непросто и затратно просто по времени, но ещё и неприбыльно?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Тогда непонятно: Вы здесь ищете таковых и собираетесь побудить их заняться этим делом, совершенно, полагаю, не представляя, насколько оно (прямой перевод сутр на другой язык) мало того, что непросто и затратно просто по времени, но ещё и неприбыльно?


Насчёт перевода представляю. Насчёт поиска, нет, никого не ищу, это скорее всего были размышления вслух связанные с этим языком.

----------

Юй Кан (02.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Возможно, в скором времени каждому бразильскому школьнику понадобится не только репетитор по математике, но и преподаватель эсперанто. Законопроект о преподавании эсперанто в средних школах был одобрен сенатом этой страны и передан в палату представителей.
> 
> Теперь предстоит рассмотрение законопроекта PL 6162/2009 в Комиссии по культуре и образованию.
> 
> Речь идёт о введении преподавания эсперанто в качестве выборного предмета. Ранее с осторожной поддержкой эсперанто выступил президент Бразилии (через своего представителя, разумеется).


http://www.e-novosti.info/blog/09.11.2009

----------

Джыш (11.11.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Никто не знает, сколько больных принял за свою жизнь доктор Заменгоф. Но благодаря эсперанто более 500 больных с глазными заболеваниями получили консультацию окулиста в ходе акции Эсперанто-клуба в Катманду.
> 
> Молодые эсперантисты, только летом окончившие курсы эсперанто, решили сделать что-то полезное для общества — и обратили внимание на недоступность медицинской помощи в Непале. Им удалось собрать пожертвования деньгами и медикаментами, найти врачей, помещение на день акции предоставил один из пригородных буддийских монастырей.
> 
> Акция прошла на отлично. Из окрестных деревень в монастырь пришли несколько сот жителей, от мала до велика. Многим просто нужны были очки, но 23 человека нуждались в операции. В последующие дни 12 из них были прооперированы в одной из больниц, расходы удалось покрыть за счёт благотворительной акции.


http://www.e-novosti.info/blog/13.11.2009

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> 15 ноября 2001 года была сделана первая правка в электронной энциклопедии Википедия на языке эсперанто. Уже к концу 2002 года эсперантский раздел был десятым в списке крупнейшим. Это в годы, когда, например, в русском разделе ещё не было ни одной содержательной статьи.
> 
> Бурное развитие эсперантского раздела, с самого момента его создания, связано с энтузиазмом Чака Смита — молодого американского эсперантиста, который ездил по эсперанто-мероприятиям, объясняя эсперантистам пользу Википедии. Действительно на некоторых языках профессиональная большая бумажная (или даже электронная) библиотека объективно не может быть издана, в этих случаях только добровольцы совместными усилиями могут построить справочный ресурс хорошего уровня.
> 
> И сегодня эсперантская Википедия продолжает устойчиво развиваться. Среди последних проектов сообщества совместная работа над статьёй «История России».


http://www.e-novosti.info/blog/16.11.2009

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Предлагаю всем русским буддистам собраться в команду и начать перевод Трипитаки на Эсперанто -)


http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripitako
 :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Всемирная Декларация за Эсперанто:
http://mi.anihost.ru/miliardo.php?do=send

----------


## Kunkhyab

Александр Владленович, если чем смогу быть полезен в Вашем начинании - буду очень рад. Эсперанто владею давно и неплохо. Пишите.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Kunkhyab, спасибо. Собственно начинаний пока нет  :Smilie:  Если есть желание и время то можно сделать какие-нибудь переводы. И выложить например на гугл-сайты.

----------


## PampKin Head

У существенной части буддистов есть свой "эсперанто" - это пали.

От его изучения пользы будет больше.

----------

Bob (05.03.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Так изучайте PampKin Head, изучайте.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У существенной части буддистов есть свой "эсперанто" - это пали.


А у других частей буддистов, ещё есть китайский и тибетский язык Дхармы. Тоже, возможно, полезно изучать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А у других частей буддистов, ещё есть китайский и тибетский язык Дхармы. Тоже, возможно, полезно изучать.


Я пали привел потому, что это язык 1) мертвый (читай статичный); 2) язык Палийского Канона...

Ни китайский, ни тибетский мертвыми не являются.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

PampKin Head, тогда бы уже санскрит упомянули бы. Буддистов этой части побольше будет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, тогда бы уже санскрит упомянули бы. Буддистов этой части побольше будет.


Санскрит (в отличие от пали) остался лишь языком ученых, его изучающих.  

И тех буддистов, кто его знает, наверное наберется сотня максимум (в основном выпускники университета в Сарнатхе).

----------

